# iPad 1 keeps crashing



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

As anyone else had problems, and how did you fix it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Do you have the latest version of the system software installed?  Go to Settings > About > Version.  It should be 5.01.

Also, you can try a forced restart...hold the power key on the top edge down until you get the red slider, slide that and then, once it's powered down, press and hold the power key again until it starts to reboot.

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes, my iPad 1 crashes a lot. When I surf the web, when I open certain apps. It's rather frustrating. I never had any crashes before updating to 5.0. I'm currently on 5.01 and it still crashes. I'm pretty sure I've done a forced restart, but I'm going to try it again and see if anything changes.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

The 1st gen iPad has problems with apps that need a lot of memory to run. It doesn't seem to reclaim memory from apps that are unused in the background. 2nd gen models have twice as much user RAM as the 1st gen and they don't seem to have the same problems.

I think there was  thread here a few weeks ago concerning this, and one of the apps mentioned that showed this behavior was Pulse, an RSS reader. I also have the problem with the NYT crossword app.

There's nothing you can do about it except get a 2nd gen iPad.  

Another approach is to make sure that you close out apps after you run them, but that's a nuisance. I run both of those apps mentioned, and I frequently have to close out other apps and then re-launch the one I want to run.

Mike


----------



## gajitldy (Apr 25, 2009)

Mine has just started to do this since I updated.  Previously it never crashed and I have had it for about a year and a half.  Update was done about a month ago.

Diane


----------

